# They're Everywhere!!!



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 18, 2015)

hehe I'm so excited we are trucking along nicely. Those of you who don't know this is my first grow and the whole things got me pretty giddy. Haha. 

View attachment WP_20150718_10_00_15_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 18, 2015)

Another pic. Will only ever let me post one pic at a time... Idk? 

View attachment WP_20150718_10_00_57_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 18, 2015)

*oh and PS they are a little more progressed than they look hard to get a good pic amongst all the lights and leaves.*


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2015)

OH boy, you have flowers!!!! WOO HOO.


----------



## zem (Jul 18, 2015)

oh that's cool, what's that tinfoil in the background? good luck the rest of the way


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 18, 2015)

zem said:


> oh that's cool, what's that tinfoil in the background? good luck the rest of the way


 
 it's not tinfoil it's an emergency blanket. Have it wrapped around the bottom portion of the wall to try to reflect more light to the bottom. Actual Tinfoil is a no no


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> OH boy, you have flowers!!!! WOO HOO.


 
 haha yeah I think I could be really good at this don't mean to sound arrogant but yeah.&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 18, 2015)

Really nice Wordwar-


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 18, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Really nice Wordwar-


 
 thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> haha yeah I think I could be really good at this don't mean to sound arrogant but yeah.&#55357;&#56847;


 
LOL--don't get too carried away....you still have a long way to go.  Not trying to burst your bubble, but it will be a couple of months or more before she is ready and at least a hundred things can go wrong during those 2 months.  So continue to take care of her, keep a good eye out for nanners and make 100% sure that you never ever not even once disturb the dark cycle.

Also, unless you can get that space blanket to hang with no wrinkles, it is probably less reflective than flat white paint.  Mylar only has those great reflective percentages if it is hung almost perfectly flat with no wrinkles.  I think I would just remove it and pain the surface FLAT white.

Keep up the good work--she looks good.  But do not count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 19, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--don't get too carried away....you still have a long way to go. Not trying to burst your bubble, but it will be a couple of months or more before she is ready and at least a hundred things can go wrong during those 2 months. So continue to take care of her, keep a good eye out for nanners and make 100% sure that you never ever not even once disturb the dark cycle.
> 
> Also, unless you can get that space blanket to hang with no wrinkles, it is probably less reflective than flat white paint. Mylar only has those great reflective percentages if it is hung almost perfectly flat with no wrinkles. I think I would just remove it and pain the surface FLAT white.
> 
> Keep up the good work--she looks good. But do not count your chickens before they hatch.


 
 oh no I remain humble even if she died now nothing could dissuade me from trying again I know I have gotten really lucky especially with the amount I don't know. I just think it's so cool the whole thing. I started with 9 plants and decided to only keep one and she is what I picked. Just can't help but smile and hope for the best lol


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 19, 2015)

And do my best &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2015)

Keep smiling, but stay diligent and there is no reason why this plant will not yield you some great bud.....just remember that you are only about 1/2 way there, so don't get complacent.

This is a wonderful hobby that can be extremely rewarding.  I love hearing that someone will not give up!  That is the only way you can succeed.  Even after years of growing, you can have disasters--I lost a plant a while back when an air pump got accidentally left unplugged overnight.  So, the thing is to learn from our mistakes and keep plowing on forward.  There is nothing like smoking your own....something especially rewarding about that.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 20, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Keep smiling, but stay diligent and there is no reason why this plant will not yield you some great bud.....just remember that you are only about 1/2 way there, so don't get complacent.
> 
> This is a wonderful hobby that can be extremely rewarding. I love hearing that someone will not give up! That is the only way you can succeed. Even after years of growing, you can have disasters--I lost a plant a while back when an air pump got accidentally left unplugged overnight. So, the thing is to learn from our mistakes and keep plowing on forward. There is nothing like smoking your own....something especially rewarding about that.


 
 thank you Hemp Goddess, I'm glad I chose this forum as a supplementary information spot it has been both extremely helpful and encouraging and I hope to stick around &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 25, 2015)

Just updated pic took last week 

View attachment WP_20150722_10_28_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 25, 2015)

Little by little 

View attachment WP_20150722_11_01_09_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 25, 2015)

Tippy top 

View attachment WP_20150722_11_02_12_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 28, 2015)

teehee the end of the hairs are starting to amber and still no nanners as of yet. Continuing with an impenetrable dark cycle and lots of TLC.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2015)

I would be somewhat worried about the hairs darkening at this point in the grow.  They should not be doing that.  It could be the first indication of problems.  The hairs have nothing at all to do with readiness of a plant and should not turn "amber" or brown.  It is the trichs that indicate readiness and you are still a long way off.  We do not want to see brown hairs.  How are your temps?  What are you feeding her?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 29, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would be somewhat worried about the hairs darkening at this point in the grow. They should not be doing that. It could be the first indication of problems. The hairs have nothing at all to do with readiness of a plant and should not turn "amber" or brown. It is the trichs that indicate readiness and you are still a long way off. We do not want to see brown hairs. How are your temps? What are you feeding her?


 
 ok so maybe she needed to be fed only like 3 tips of hairs are brown like literally checked whole plant that was yesterday also that is when I decided to wait one more day to feed, should have fed her day before yesterday I guess. And I noticed today leaves at bottom are starting to die when they really shouldn't be.

needless to say I fed her.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 29, 2015)

And it's been getting kind of hot and humid doing my best to compensate


----------



## vostok (Jul 29, 2015)

internodes are spacey did you veg under a hps...?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 30, 2015)

vostok said:


> internodes are spacey did you veg under a hps...?


 


I am very inexperienced and started off with less than satisfactory equipment. But she had prevailed despite my lack of knowledge she def is a trooper just a bag see I wanted to see if I could grow it out. So yeah there was stretch and nute burn and other things.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2015)

She is doing just fine.  I have a gal now that stretched a whole bunch when she went into 12/12.  Some plants just do that.  She is looking great, so don't worry about the stretch.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 30, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> She is doing just fine. I have a gal now that stretched a whole bunch when she went into 12/12. Some plants just do that. She is looking great, so don't worry about the stretch.


 
 when I flipped the lights she had two major spurts one about 4" and the other only about 2.5" which gave me a manageable height so far which I intentionally tried for from bottom of stem to top she stands about 3' tall which I'm happy with its makes everything a bit more manageable
 in my opinion. All on the bud and around have bunch of trichs starting to look pretty and smell better
 and still on the lookout for peckers (lol nanners)


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 30, 2015)

Some pics as of today. Trying not to start unnecessary thread so just posting them here. 

View attachment WP_20150730_11_09_46_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 30, 2015)

Another finally starting to fluff up a bit gotta get a better camera 

View attachment WP_20150730_11_11_36_Pro.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Aug 2, 2015)

Lookin Sweet!!!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 2, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Lookin Sweet!!!


 
 Thanks put alot of time and heart into her so far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice 
:48:


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 2, 2015)

Your gonna have some fine buds. Green Mojo.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## superman (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks great!! If it's bag seed there's a chance it's a sativa strain from Mexico or South America. If so, she's gonna get bigger and take a little longer to mature. Be patient and she'll make you real happy.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 3, 2015)

superman said:


> Looks great!! If it's bag seed there's a chance it's a sativa strain from Mexico or South America. If so, she's gonna get bigger and take a little longer to mature. Be patient and she'll make you real happy.
> Peace, Superman


 
 yes she was bags seed and she is certainly teaching me patience she is already 6 weeks into flowering with I know 6 more to go but I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## superman (Aug 3, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> yes she was bags seed and she is certainly teaching me patience she is already 6 weeks into flowering with I know 6 more to go but I'm in for the long haul.


 Yeah, that's a Sativa for you!!! But the wait will be worth it!!!
 Peace, Superman


----------

